# starting xinetd



## wnowak1 (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm having problems with starting xinetd.  Performing the command kill -HUP `cat /var/run/xinetd.pid` is fine if xinetd is already running.  But, how do I start it if its not running?  I can't find the answer. 

In linux, services are usually started under the /etc/rc.d/ directory.  i.e in linux, to start the service, I'd perform this command.  

/etc/rc.d/xinetd start

Is there an equivelance to this on OS X? 

Thank you


----------



## randomdude (Mar 25, 2003)

wnowak1 -
    I think what you're looking for is:

/System/Library/StartupItems/IPServices/IPServices start


----------



## wnowak1 (Mar 25, 2003)

thanks for that tip, i learned something new, but I still don't see xinetd.pid in /var/run/


----------



## Jay_B (Mar 27, 2003)

Really newbie solution. Anyway it works !!

Go to your "System Preferences", and then to "Sharing" then on the "Services" tab, start up FTP service, then shut it down. Xinetd, should now be up and running


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 27, 2003)

Why not try:

```
sudo -s
/usr/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid -stayalive
exit
```

Also it's possible that you're starting xinetd and don't have an /etc/xinetd.conf file, or that the file is empty. If no services are specified xinetd quits (which is why you might try the -stayalive flag).


----------



## wnowak1 (Mar 27, 2003)

got it.

thanks


----------

